# Ultimate Pistol Holster?



## Aultimus Prime (May 12, 2012)

My colleagues and I have done research and applied our experience to look for a m9 holster that performs the best.  Currently we are using the g-code holster and so far we are happy with it.  Anyone using this or other holsters that can feed us info?


----------



## DA SWO (May 13, 2012)

There is no such thing as an ultimate holster (so the thread title is misleading).

I have used different holsters depending on mission requirements, liked most of them (the Bianchi one issued by uncle sugar isn't one of them).

The original Blackhawk thigh holster was/is nice, and I had good luck with the first generation SERPA (but will avoid the newer models).


----------

